
Silicon Valley May Want MBAs More Than Wall Street Do - petethomas
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-03-17/silicon-valley-mba-destination
======
mdorazio
Ok, I think a few things are going on here:

1) I don't have any stats to back it up, but based anecdotally on my job
feeds, businesses _in general_ want more MBAs, or at least more masters
degrees. I chalk this up to bachelors degrees being the baseline for employees
these days, so employers want another degree on top for more prestigious
positions.

2) MBA graduates have always been most attracted to positions with the most
upside. In the early 2000s this was the banking/private equity scene, so
that's where most MBAs went. These days, big tech companies and well-funded
startups are tossing around offer packages that are equally as lucrative as
working for de-fanged banks, with better working conditions, so it makes sense
that more MBAs want to go to SV.

3) MBAs hire MBAs. Always have, always will for a variety of reasons. As more
MBA-holders have proven themselves in SV either within companies or by
starting their own, they've started hiring more of their classmates and recent
grads. Over time, this contributes to an increasing number of MBA-holders
working in SV compared to a few years ago.

